# track cleaning



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

so today ive decided id better start cleaning my track . (got a whole box to clean.) queston i have is :; I bought some of that no-ox stuff and i wanna start putting on the track's as soon as i get them cleaned off. think it would be oke to do this and after couple days come back and wipe them off. Im not quite ready to build a layout yet , but i want to get every thing ready so all i have ta do is slap it together. I cant run my trains yet so they wont be abale to run on the track before i wipe off the no-ox. im not even a 1/4 way through the box yet. my cleaning cloth got filthy fast. cleaning with alcohol eye glass wipes. Ill cover everything up with plastic so that should keep the dust off everything till i get the rest of tables built. so far the tables are coming along pretty good using blue sheet rock for tops. they said it wont work HA!


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

This is great stuff. Apply it in a light coat after you have installed your track.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

You're going to be handling the track quite a bit while laying it down. I would wait until it's installed on the layout before cleaning it.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

ok then ill wait. i was hoping to get that part done now as it is easier to do now rather than when the track is laid.. Thank You guys.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

remember to leave it a couple of days to set in, and wipe the excess off with a clean cloth [no alcohol or other 'removers'], and the track should be 'clean' before you apply it ..


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

wvgca said:


> remember to leave it a couple of days to set in, and wipe the excess off with a clean cloth [no alcohol or other 'removers'], and the track should be 'clean' before you apply it ..


WVGA : thats what im doing right now is cleaning all the track i have then put it all under cover to keep dust off. but i sure wanted to put the no-ox on now right after i cleaned them so to let them sit for a few days then i can go back and wipe it all off with a clean lint free cloth . one for optical glass. in the meantime ive cleaned track and built another part of the table


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

sid said:


> ok then ill wait. i was hoping to get that part done now as it is easier to do now rather than when the track is laid.. Thank You guys.


Actually, I find it more tedious to clean a bunch of little pieces than a long expanse of connected rail. I personally think it would be easier to clean once it's laid.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

CTV ya prob right about that easier to clean part but . im just about done cleaning them. got 4 stacks of track left. Its not that bad really doing one piece at a time. i just rub and stack. pretty easy and i get to inspect every inch while im cleaning too. I had not had a chance to inspect all the new track i bought (its all used ) so far ive found a couple items in the track by cleaning them one piece at a time. Thanks For replies guys. I really appreciate it


----------



## franchar (Nov 27, 2018)

*NOL-OX-ID*

How often does one have to repeat the application of NO-OX-ID?


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

franchar said:


> How often does one have to repeat the application of NO-OX-ID?


i dunno but i've read that about 6 months maybe longer before . i really don't know. i guess it would depend on how dirty the track gets before you have to really clean it off with alcohol or something then after that apply. good question though . :thumbsup:


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

franchar said:


> How often does one have to repeat the application of NO-OX-ID?



no idea .... i don't use alcohol or anything but a vacumn cleaner with a brush for cleaning, maybe two / three times a years ..
so fat it's been six years since it was put together ? it's probably well due, but i mostly 'railfan' rather than switching, so i don't use the spurs very often ..


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

wow thats a long time. good to know Thank you


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

It lasts a fairly long time. I bought the jar seven years ago and it's still 3/4 full.


----------

